# Instapaper



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Who's using Instapaper for the iPad?

I have the bookmark set up so that I can click on "Save for Later" and when I go to the Instapaper website, those pages are in my Archive, but nothing every downloads to the App....

Betsy


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm using it on my iPhone, but I don't know that I've used it on my iPad yet. I'll take a look and see how it works for me.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I use it to send articles to my Kindle  When I've saved up 5+ new articles, I get a Kindle transmission. It's been pretty cool.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

i love instapaper on my Touch and ipad. You may not have the app set up correctly, mine downloads great


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Finally, someone who uses it on the iPad.  Clearly I don't have it set up right.  What did I have to do besides install it on the iPad?

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> i love instapaper on my Touch and ipad. You may not have the app set up correctly, mine downloads great


Betsy
[/quote]


Betsy the Quilter said:


> Finally, someone who uses it on the iPad. Clearly I don't have it set up right. What did I have to do besides install it on the iPad?
> 
> Betsy


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Did you put in your username and password?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I doublechecked...and found I had put in a different account on the iPad than I actually used in setting up the Instapaper account--thanks!  All working now.

Duh. 

Betsy


----------

